# Does it matter how a pigeon holds it tail for a racing bird(as in either up or down)



## Boenairgeez (Sep 4, 2006)

i have been wondering if it matter how a bird hold its tail to the quality or speed of a pigeon. i know what i like to see but that is subjective on my part.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I've been told when you handle your birds a certain way and it goes up its a speed bird, and if it stays straight or goes down its a distance bird.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

It doesn't matter! The basket will determine who is your best bird.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

You got that right the basket never lies.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

First To Hatch said:


> I've been told when you handle your birds a certain way and it goes up its a speed bird, and if it stays straight or goes down its a distance bird.


*Well very intresting now I was told years ago that a tail that pops up showed that the bird had a weak back, and if it went down it was a strong back. Well I never worried about that I trained my birds and let them tell who was good or bad. Just fly them and they will show what they can do.Think about this, the bird needs his tail for stearing and as a brake when landing, its the wings that do the Flying* .GEORGE


----------



## seanG (May 30, 2009)

george simon said:


> *Well very intresting now I was told years ago that a tail that pops up showed that the bird had a weak back, and if it went down it was a strong back. Well I never worried about that I trained my birds and let them tell who was good or bad. Just fly them and they will show what they can do.Think about this, the bird needs his tail for stearing and as a brake when landing, its the wings that do the Flying* .GEORGE


i was always told the same thing!


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

Good sign of weak pectoral muscle is tail up

http://www.dreyerloft.com/resources/Pigeon_Racing_Formula.pdf

about grading
http://www.yuccalofts.com/articles/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CB87RiwxZ4A


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Boenairgeez said:


> i have been wondering if it matter how a bird hold its tail to the quality or speed of a pigeon. i know what i like to see but that is subjective on my part.


 I have never been totally convinced one way or the other. Like you, over time I also have developed a likeness for certain things. But, I have tried my best not to allow my preferences for certain "looks" to override my goal of building a performance based colony. I have had birds win local club races with all the different tail types. I suspect that if one wants to breed a line of birds based on tail selection, that it should be based on those tails which come into the loft on race day in the 1st or 2nd position.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

First To Hatch said:


> I've been told when you handle your birds a certain way and it goes up its a speed bird, and if it stays straight or goes down its a distance bird.


A pigeon also uses its tail as a sense of balance, so depending how horizontal you hold the bird, will depend on whether its tail goes up or down.
If you tilt the head down, tail goes up, tilt head up, tail goes down.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Quazar said:


> A pigeon also uses its tail as a sense of balance, so depending how horizontal you hold the bird, will depend on whether its tail goes up or down.
> If you tilt the head down, tail goes up, tilt head up, tail goes down.


Exactly .....


----------

